

Video: Kindle 2 as slow as the original - transburgh
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/02/09/video-kindle-2-as-slow-as-the-original/

======
moxy
The release clearly stated that the Kindle 2 was 20% faster (now corrected on
the page). The video demonstrated that this figure was certainly within
reason.

